
Why Kubernetes is such a problem for storage appliance vendors - jtsymonds
https://blog.min.io/high-performance-object-storage-with-kubernetes/
======
nunez
I’m not buying this article.

If your company is okay with going fully PUBLIC-cloud-native, then sure,
maintaining your SAN doesnt make a ton of sense. However, many large companies
are still insistent on keeping their compute on-premise. If you’re doing
private cloud, then you still need appliances.

Also, Kubes can talk to (and abstract) appliances just fine. Infoblox (DNS
appliance) has a k8s plugin for IPAM. F5 (firewall appliance) has one too for
creating VIPs for ingress controllers. And, of course, EMC is throwing
truckloads of people at cloud-native on-prem storage solutions that are fully
compatible with k8s.

> Traditional SAN/NAS systems don’t fit this model.

Note that EMC SANs have supported the S3 protocol for a while now. Works more
or less like S3; just change your endpoint and you’re good to go.

